# onyx, aquasoil or eco?



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey everyone I am slowly working up the idea to go high tech planted on my 29gal but this substrate thing is confusing. I am currantly using seachem onyx sand. My question is should I stick with this or go to one of the other substrates like eco or aquasoil? I plan on trying hc and some of the more high light plants but nothing real weak. I don't want to get a bad taste in my mouth by loosing some expesive plants right off the bat. I will be using pressurized co2, greg watson ferts and plan on a coralife 2x65w 30" pc. I have heard bad things about both the eco and aquasoil having bad batches and I am really worried about this. Another thing is how much of this stuff to buy. the ADG page is really confusing as to what I need for my 29gal. help me out here guys thanks in advance


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have never used onyx sand but out of eco and AS I would go AS no questions asked.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

...watch out for those damned melting plants with AS though. Haha. I hope they grow back better....

But from what people have been saying on the forums, ADA AS is the way to go.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

The thing with AS is that it lower ph/kh which is what it is designed to do so if you water is on the opposite end on readings then like anything else living the plants will die but grow back.


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

I have used eco and aquasoil and I'd go with aquasoil.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks everyone. Now how much should I buy? can I get away with a 9l and a 3l bag? if so how deep of a bed will I have? this is a typical 29gal 30x12 foot print


----------



## LilLou (Apr 23, 2006)

According to the adg shop there is no recommendation for a 29 gallon tank although the bottom of your tank matches a 20 long we can use that.

So according to their calculations:

1- 2L bag of power sand small (normal or special)
1- 9L bag of aqua soil 
1- 3L bag of aqua soil


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks alot. I am not going to use the power sand. From what I haev read it's a PITA. I think I will just go with a 9 and a 3l it just might be a little shallower than 3"


----------

